# Digiflavor Fuji Son GTA Review



## Raindance

*The DIGIFLAVOR Juji Son GTA - An objective evaluation*

*Brief Description:*
The Fuji Son GTA can be described as a RTA/RDTA hybrid. The atomizer chamber is suspended above the juice tank base, resulting in the wicks protruding from the base of the atomizer similar to those of a classical RDTA.




*Features:* (7/10)
Large bottom airflow control with 4 stepped (Click) action settings ranging from wide open to closed.
Replaceable build decks with the single coil build deck coming pre-installed and the dual post velocity style deck supplied in the packaging.
Small atomizer chamber and large air feed holes located directly under the coils on both build decks.
Both build decks are gold plated.
Dual coil deck features 2mm post holes for inserting coil leads.
Single coil deck uses "Lay In" coil fastening layout and provides coil alignment grooves for ease of fastening.
Build decks are 11mm wide.
Raised atomiser chamber results in short chimney.
Main body is Stainles steel and glass.
Delrin shuff cap acts as both drip tip (11mm inside diameter) and refil cap.
Top fill design with large half moon juice holes.
Peek insulators.
Claimed 4ml juice capacity.
Does not take 510 drip tips.

*Conformance:* (6/10)
Total diameter is 25mm and height is 48mm to the top of drip-tip.
Finish is in brushed stainless (This model) and no noticeable defects are visible.
Both build decks are based on existing and proven technologies.
Allen key fits securely in grub screws and no play or stickiness is observed when fastening.
Lack ability to accept standard 510 drip tips.
Standard 510 connector pin with gold plated positive pin protruding adequately.
With airflow fully open, airflow is virtually unrestricted and when closed, virtually no airflow is possible.
Airflow can be set between the default "click" settings.
4ml juice capacity is adequate and although not measured, considered accurate by estimate.
Airflow ring adjust smoothly with "Click" settings being firm but not restrictive.
All threaded connections function clean and crisp.
Top fill/chaff cap can be difficult to remove if over fastened.

*Reliability:* (9/10)
The positive pin is a part of the replaceable build decks and eliminates possible weak connections.
Seals are of good quality and no leaks experienced so far.
Grub screws seem nicely made and not "shabby" looking as most others I've seen. Hopefully this translates to durability.
Coils are held securely.

*Durability: *(7/10)
Mainly stainless steel and glass construction.
Replacement O rings and grub screws supplied as well as extra glasc.
Threads on the Delrin top fill cap / chaff cap may be the main concern in terms of reliability.

*Serviceability:* (8/10)
The coils can be extracted with some juice still in the tank. Although the O rings hold the glass securely enough, I would however not recommend this.
Nice size build decks make for easy insertion of coils and ample space is available for coils up to 4mm (possibly more) in diameter.
Wicking is super easy with a insert and drape methodology.
Wicking holes are huge so ample cotton can be used.
Wicks are to protrude from the bottom of the deck so there is no need for exact measurements of wick lengths.
The addition of coil alignment grooves or cut outs makes the insertion of coils on the single coil deck hassle free and aligns coil leads directly center of the grub screws.
All threads function smoothly and securely.
Top fill design makes refiling easy but having to remove the Delrin cap can be difficult if over fastened. I would prefer the OBS Crius type slide and fill design.



*Performance:* (9/10)
Huge flavor and good clouds. (The latter being restricted by my abilities rather than the tanks potential.)
Would prefer being able to insert my own drip-tip.
Excellent wicking and no airlocks due to straight thru wicking path.

*Aesthetics:* (8/10)
Minimalist design with clean cut lines and finishes.
Good finnish and craftsmanship on all parts.
Delrin top cap... would not want to call it a cheap look but stainless would have just added that little extra. The use of delrin does protect against heat though.
The "Digiflavor" etching on the internal atomizer chamber follows the overall clean cut design.
I like this function over form, no BS appearance. 

*Perceived Quality:* (4/10)
Personally I have little knowledge of this brand so it is hard to answer this one as perceived quality is more a brand attribute than anything else. The looks are underwhelming but that is also in the eye of the beholder.
Taking a chance I think the average perspective would be below average as I doubt anyone would admire you for owning one.

*In summary and after applying my own weights to each of the 8 above categories, this tank scores 76% on my assessment. Not the worlds best tank but certainly worthy of a distinction and one of my better purchases of late.*

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stosta

Winner review! Nice job @Raindance !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## EZBlend

Excellent review @Raindance 

Quick question 

There has been complaints around the GTA tanks without the top airflow such as the original Fuji GTA, that they tend to produce an airlock which leads to dry hits. The issue i believe is specific to single coil mini GTA tanks. Have you experienced anything related to such. Also what ratio is your juice used IE:80/20...etc 

Thanks for the review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

EZBlend said:


> Excellent review @Raindance
> 
> Quick question
> 
> There has been complaints around the GTA tanks without the top airflow such as the original Fuji GTA, that they tend to produce an airlock which leads to dry hits. The issue i believe is specific to single coil mini GTA tanks. Have you experienced anything related to such. Also what ratio is your juice used IE:80/20...etc
> 
> Thanks for the review


Thanks EZBlend

I run 70/30 diy juice mostly and have not had that problem. I think on this particular tank, the fact that your wicks just hang there and are not lying on some sort of step or going thru corners helps them suck up juice and thereby overcome airlocks better. I am also of the belief that on some atties users tend to over fill wicking holes in fear of leaking, at least that is my theory based on my own experience with the SM25.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great review @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mikiril

Hey @Raindance,

Thanks for the very nice review!
I've received my Fuji Son a couple of days ago and so far I've only tried the single coil deck. There is one annoying issue I've noticed is that the bottom of the deck is just inserted into an insulator and I've got some juice or condensation seepage from there onto the mod's 510 connector. Did you experience that? Also, for the same build the juice consumption is much higher than, for example, on Theorem or on Avocado 24.

Cheers!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

mikiril said:


> Hey @Raindance,
> 
> Thanks for the very nice review!
> I've received my Fuji Son a couple of days ago and so far I've only tried the single coil deck. There is one annoying issue I've noticed is that the bottom of the deck is just inserted into an insulator and I've got some juice or condensation seepage from there onto the mod's 510 connector. Did you experience that? Also, for the same build the juice consumption is much higher than, for example, on Theorem or on Avocado 24.
> 
> Cheers!


@mikiril check if its from the bottom or airflow holes. i had the problem on my siren gta because didnt wick thick enuf and juice goes into the dome and then seeps out through the airflow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

mikiril said:


> Hey @Raindance,
> 
> Thanks for the very nice review!
> I've received my Fuji Son a couple of days ago and so far I've only tried the single coil deck. There is one annoying issue I've noticed is that the bottom of the deck is just inserted into an insulator and I've got some juice or condensation seepage from there onto the mod's 510 connector. Did you experience that? Also, for the same build the juice consumption is much higher than, for example, on Theorem or on Avocado 24.
> 
> Cheers!


@mikiril, Mine is a rather tight fit thru that insulator and everything stays rather dry. Is your build deck tightened down properly? (I see there is a separate fastener and insulator on the stem itself.) In terms of juice consumption, it gets turned into vapor so the increased consumption is due to increased vapor production which is a in turn a function of the coil and airflow. I guess that with more air being allowed to hit the coil it is kept cooler and under TC the mod throttles the coil less and more vapor is produced. That single deck does have a huge air feed!

Regards

(Edit: I love my single coil setups so I doubt I will even try the dual coil deck.)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mikiril

incredible_hullk said:


> @mikiril check if its from the bottom or airflow holes. i had the problem on my siren gta because didnt wick thick enuf and juice goes into the dome and then seeps out through the airflow



Thanks! It doesn't seem like it is from the airflow, but next time will try to use more cotton.


----------



## mikiril

Raindance said:


> (I see there is a separate fastener and insulator on the stem itself.)



May I please ask you to attach a pic?


----------



## Raindance

mikiril said:


> May I please ask you to attach a pic?



The pen is pointing towards a insulator held in place by the gnarled fastening ring above it. This seals the positive pin on the build deck base. The thick black ring below them seals the build deck to the tank base.Check these for tightness and any possible damage.




Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## mikiril

Raindance said:


> The pen is pointing towards a insulator held in place by the gnarled fastening ring above it. This seals the positive pin on the build deck base. The thick black ring below them seals the build deck to the tank base.Check these for tightness and any possible damage.
> 
> View attachment 80775
> 
> 
> Regards



Many thanks!! The ring is there. But the


stem doesn't sit tight in the insulator. Not sure if the attached pics show this well enough.

Cheers.


----------



## Raindance

mikiril said:


> Many thanks!! The ring is there. But the
> View attachment 80776
> View attachment 80777
> stem doesn't sit tight in the insulator. Not sure if the attached pics show this well enough.
> 
> Cheers.


The seal on that piece is formed by the stepped base above the four air holes seating against the inside top part of the seal inside the atty base. This seal could be damaged or not making sufficient contact. Or maybe there is just some contamination prohibiting proper all round contact?

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mikiril

Raindance said:


> The seal on that piece is formed by the stepped base above the four air holes seating against the inside top part of the seal inside the atty base. This seal could be damaged or not making sufficient contact. Or maybe there is just some contamination prohibiting proper all round contact?
> 
> Regards



Once again, many thanks for your help! Actually, my black O-ring doesn't look as thick as yours. Or maybe it just looks bigger in your pic. Anyway, I'll start with replacing the O-ring. I also exclusively use single-coil attys exclusevely, so it will be really pity if my deck is defective or something.

Cheers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Digiflavour = Geekvape's Biatch


----------

